# Nylon or leather harness?



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I need to purchase a harness for Mikko for tracking. Is it best to go with nylon or leather? The leather one I like is only about $35 more than the nylon so the price isn't a huge determining factor.

But, I'd also like a harness for walking him. I don't want to use the same harness because I want him to associate the one harness with tracking. Is this confusing if he wears one to walk? 

Which is better for which purpose? 

I'd like to use the nicer leather harness everyday to get more use out of it, but is it too heavy to wear in Florida?

Thanks!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I've used both a leather and a nylon harness; leather all the way. My nylon harness tore while walky dogging. My leather harness has no weak spots whatsoever and it's been a long time since I've had it.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

For protection work, we use a leather harness, like the ones sold by Bridgeport Equipment. We don't track with harnesses, but it's certainly well made, and would serve you well. The one we use is actually marketed as a tracking harness, but we, and most of our friends use it for agitation during bitework, so it's definitely well made.

The identical design (probably all come from the same source) are sold by several different places, but BE has the best price, and fast delivery.

We don't use harnesses for going for a walk. To our dogs, harness probably means "time to get to work". 

https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Tim. I have a harness from Bridgeport(the tracking harness) but only use it for protection. 
When we track, I use a fursaver. Though AKC type tracking uses harnesses, I love the quality of the Bridgeport, the price is amazing due to the quality.
Nylon can chafe more than leather, I'd only use nylon on a pup during the interim to adult size.

I wouldn't use the leather harness for out and about walks, especially in the heat. 

If I needed some 'control' and didn't want the neck pressured, I'd get a sensations front clip harness. I have one, and IMO the clips are not strong enough for my reactive 90# female.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks! Not sure what I want to do for daily walks-I might just stick with his collar, but the leather sounds perfect for tracking.
I originally looked into the Bridgeport harness after going through some threads on here and my friend has one so I tried it on Mikko. It's really nice but seems so heavy! The fleece seems like it would get hot too.
I had found this one, what do you think?
Black Large Leather Dog Harness with a Ring by guillensleather


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Thanks! Not sure what I want to do for daily walks-I might just stick with his collar, but the leather sounds perfect for tracking.
> I originally looked into the Bridgeport harness after going through some threads on here and my friend has one so I tried it on Mikko. It's really nice but seems so heavy! The fleece seems like it would get hot too.
> I had found this one, what do you think?
> Black Large Leather Dog Harness with a Ring by guillensleather


You need to get something padded, when the dog is moving the harness rubs against them and will cause irritation.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> You need to get something padded, when the dog is moving the harness rubs against them and will cause irritation.


Okay, thanks! I'll get the BE harness - it just seems so HOT! But that's better than irritation.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay so I ordered the harness from BE. 
Just an FYI for anyone interested, all harnesses are 10% off at BE this month.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a BE harness that I used to use for protection and now use for nothing. It's a great harness and good price but it's just so bulky and heavy and annoying to put on. I recently got Nikon a new super strong/thick nylon style harness (JuliusK9, but it's the belt harness, not the ones with the bulky "saddle" thing on top) that is way easier to put on and not as hot/bulky but still extremely strong. I intended it to be for flyball but am actually using it for bitework instead. I don't track dogs in a harness but if I did I'd use a nylon style, no real need for such weight/bulk of the leather ones just for tracking.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I have a BE harness that I used to use for protection and now use for nothing. It's a great harness and good price but it's just so bulky and heavy and annoying to put on. I recently got Nikon a new super strong/thick nylon style harness (JuliusK9, but it's the belt harness, not the ones with the bulky "saddle" thing on top) that is way easier to put on and not as hot/bulky but still extremely strong. I intended it to be for flyball but am actually using it for bitework instead. I don't track dogs in a harness but if I did I'd use a nylon style, no real need for such weight/bulk of the leather ones just for tracking.


Oh I didn't even realize that JK9 had normal harnesses. I don't like the look of their popular ones on Mikko and obviously they aren't AKC tracking approved, so I never looked into them.

Well, I ordered the leather one yesterday and they ship same day so I hope he likes it.  I was worried about the extra weight but I hope it doesn't bother him. He tried one on and did one short track and then ran around in it and didn't seem to notice, but that was for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

*[EDIT]- Opps! Didn't see you already ordered a harness. Disregard info below. But enjoy the cute pics of my boy! lol!


*I say a nylon harness since it's more universal for other things (like agility).

Here's Jinks tracking with a normal, plain jane, nylon harness before his JK9 harness came in:









And a crappy pic with the new harness (haven't gotten a better pic yet):









The JK9 harness works just fine, and I've used it in class a couple times now. This harness is called the "IDC Harness"


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Willy, but too late I already ordered the leather one  I really like Jinks' harness! I think for AKC tracking that the harness has to be plain - so I'm not sure it could say Julius K9. Also, I just want to use it for tracking, sort of a cue that we are tracking. I think that sometimes Mikko tries to use his nose work skills in tracking and air scents for the article at the end. I need a harness for it anyway so I figured I would get one that we put on him only for tracking.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I think for AKC tracking that the harness has to be plain - so I'm not sure it could say Julius K9.


Just an FYI (not that it matters) those are velcro patches that come off, so this could be a 'plain' harness. I haven't figured out what custom patches I want to get yet.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Just an FYI (not that it matters) those are velcro patches that come off, so this could be a 'plain' harness. I haven't figured out what custom patches I want to get yet.


Oh okay - so it's like the other kind of JK9 harness. I really like it! And I like the idea of the removable patches. Could you send me the link to that harness? Their website gives me a headache, I can never find what I'm looking for. I might have to look into sending the leather one back...

Edit: Nevermind, I've been using their global site, rather than the US site. I found it. Thanks!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was not able to find the colored harnesses on their website. Found it on their ebay store. Accessories For Harness, IDC Power Harness items in juliusk9 store on eBay!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> I was not able to find the colored harnesses on their website. Found it on their ebay store. Accessories For Harness, IDC Power Harness items in juliusk9 store on eBay!


Thanks! I was interested in the black one - but that blue is SO pretty! Hmmm I might get one of these for everyday use if I don't use it for tracking.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also used mine at a show last weekend. I used it to take Nikon out to potty (was trying to flatten a dang collar cowlick on his neck!) and I used it for lure coursing. He is obsessed with lure coursing and will lunge and carry on while waiting. I don't like having to restrain him using a collar so I started bringing him out on this harness. It's actually easier to get on/off than a collar so it's nice for waiting in line, then getting him set at the start. Also they are cheap, extreme bang for the buck as far as the strength of the harness, IMO.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I also used mine at a show last weekend. I used it to take Nikon out to potty (was trying to flatten a dang collar cowlick on his neck!) and I used it for lure coursing. He is obsessed with lure coursing and will lunge and carry on while waiting. I don't like having to restrain him using a collar so I started bringing him out on this harness. It's actually easier to get on/off than a collar so it's nice for waiting in line, then getting him set at the start. Also they are cheap, extreme bang for the buck as far as the strength of the harness, IMO.


Mikko had a rolled leather collar practically his whole life that we use for walks, nosework, right now tracking, everything pretty much. For agility, we have a humane slip lead that comes off very quickly. Mikko generally doesn't pull, but with the recent findings about Mikko's nerves in his neck I am worried about any pulling. So maybe the JK9 would be good for everyday use, nosework, and anything else. And then we'll use the leather one for tracking.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a JK9 harness (the Power Harness [with the saddle]) for Pimg that I use often. But I don't use it for taking her in the ring at agility; I use a biothane slip lead for that. I found the JK9 harness kind of bulky to deal with in the ring. And while it is easy and fast to put on, you really can't get any faster than a slip lead. (And you well know how fast they want you out of the ring at the end of your run!!)

But I take the JK9 harness with me to trials. Our run ritual would looks something like this:

- JK9 harness on, Pimg out of crate and outside to pee/poop/basic warm up.
- Back to crate, remove harness, do more warm up (like backups, leg weaving, stretching, etc)
- Slip lead goes on and we do our agility thing
- After run, immediately back to crate to swap slip lead for JK9 harness, and then outside to play for a while, for a reward.

Seems cumbersome, but not really. In the end, I really like the JK9 harness and we use it most everywhere-- except in the agility ring. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

For AKC tracking I purchased one of these wanted a leather one but that just doesn't jive with Washington rain. I asked to upgrade to metal hardware and was very impressed with their customer service -very nice folks. 

http://www.canineoutfitters.com/2_polyweb_tracking_harness.html

straps weren't adjusted evenly in the pic owner-error


----------

